# lost snake



## spinksnakes (Jun 4, 2012)

hi
my spotted python got out a few days ago and ive been looking everywhere for it but i cant find it
i dont think it would of gone outside becauses it is freezing. does anyone know where it would be?
thanks


----------



## jonez (Jun 4, 2012)

Check all hot spots in ur house. Behind tv, under clothes on the floor. Any hot spot. Best option would be cool the whole house and turn on a small heater and put a hide near it and just leave his enclosure open


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 4, 2012)

ok thanks
we think it might be in the walls, or in the roof


----------



## jonez (Jun 4, 2012)

How would it get in there?


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 4, 2012)

spinksnakes said:


> hi
> my spotted python got out a few days ago and ive been looking everywhere for it but i cant find it
> i dont think it would of gone outside becauses it is freezing. does anyone know where it would be?
> thanks



Inside (underneath) your sofa. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xvinlb


----------



## McFly (Jun 4, 2012)

Use a heat rock on the ground with a hide near it found my children's by doing that


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 4, 2012)

ive heard of people on here putting baby powder (i think) down on all their floors late at night and then come out and track it down by the tracks in the powder


----------



## McFly (Jun 4, 2012)

That's really smart!


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 4, 2012)

id say youd only want to do it if you have wooden floor boards it would be fun enough cleaning it up off that , i wouldnt even consider it if you have carpet


----------



## McFly (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea Tru that


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

My grandfather back in Europe had a Coral Snake and he lost it and couldn't find it about a month later they went out and
my grandmother got her good handbag out of the wadrobe and it was curled up inside.
Try behind the fridge, tv, ect. where its warm.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel for you mate, I lost a gecko outside 3 days ago, but it turned up on the back door today! You will find him mate, nothing to worry about.


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Jun 5, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> I feel for you mate, I lost a gecko outside 3 days ago, but it turned up on the back door today! You will find him mate, nothing to worry about.


 Oh good to hear u got it back mate


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds stupid, but look close to the tank! my spotted is a houdini, she always goes into my drawers and snuggles up in my undies -.-


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 5, 2012)

First and foremost, fix the issue so the snake cannot get out again  Accidents happen, but letting it happen more then once is irresponsible and poor pet ownership imo.


----------



## Nathyrich (Jun 5, 2012)

My stimmy got out about 2 weeks ago and we looked all over the place, as i was starting to really panic, for some reason i picked up her enclosure and she was underneath it!


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 5, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> I feel for you mate, I lost a gecko outside 3 days ago, but it turned up on the back door today! You will find him mate, nothing to worry about.



ok thanks heaps
hope i find him he was a really good snake


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 5, 2012)

put out a heat mat and a mouse he should come to it if he is hungry!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 5, 2012)

i thought i lost my snake the other day. he was under the water bowl and when i would pick the water bowl up he would hang on.


----------



## McFly (Jun 8, 2012)

Any luck yet spinksnakes?


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 8, 2012)

nope
not yet


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jun 8, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> My grandfather back in Europe had a Coral Snake and he lost it and couldn't find it about a month later they went out and
> my grandmother got her good handbag out of the wadrobe and it was curled up inside.
> Try behind the fridge, tv, ect. where its warm.


I thought coral snakes were venomous? :?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> I thought coral snakes were venomous? :?


It didn't bite her.


----------



## McFly (Jun 25, 2012)

Any luck now?


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 26, 2012)

nope


----------



## Harvez (Jun 26, 2012)

When i first got my enclosure, my girl got out 2 nights in a row haha, both times she was either in the window sill track, or the blinds track(where ur blinds go back and forth on the top sill) Took me 4 hours to untangle her and get her out of there!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 26, 2012)

i know where it is!! its hiding!!!!!!!!!! in a place you havent looked yet


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

My Darwin managed to get out a few years ago (vent fell off leaving a hole) and I was in a panic as well! 
My flat mate was threatening to move out because of it, which to be honest suited me just fine! 
Long story short - a couple of weeks went by and he came out from under the couch! 
It took a good month before he handled well after that. 

Good luck.


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 26, 2012)

Turn you aircon on and leave a heat mat and rat out

Look in every crevice and drawer or bag.


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Try the heat mat and mouse idea but pierce the mouses head with a pin, supposedly it can help.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 26, 2012)

Hope you find your snake mate


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks mate 
havent had any luck yet but gonna keep on trying


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 27, 2012)

Your welcome.
Good luck, I have a Spotty and she is a funny little snake, would hate to loose so feel for you.


----------



## konp69 (Jun 29, 2012)

My male children's got out the other weekend, he'd gotten strong enough to force the sliding door on his cage open an inch and subsequently slither out. Spent hours turning the house upside down looking for him, cancelled plans to go out and stargaze with my new $450 telescope - he turned up 24 hours later nestled behind some books in the shelf less than a metre from his enclosure.

The cats alerted us to his presence - they started meowing and pawing at the books to get our attention but didn't try attacking/eating the snake.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ive heard of people on here putting baby powder (i think) down on all their floors late at night and then come out and track it down by the tracks in the powder



Flour works a charm 

Not to sure if its been said..didn't read the second page. Also try leaving food out! I found my baby carpet upstairs the other day. my daughter worked out how to open his tank (his 30cm long) he went down, across the loungeroom, up the stairs, across the hallway and in the spare bathroom. I only found him cause i was sitting down next to the door talking to my wife who was doing her hair and I looked down under the towel rack and thought W..T..F...he was all curled up chillen....very lucky.

Also a while ago my stimsons grew too big for a tank I had them in and they worked out (intentionally or not) that if they wrapped their tail around a branch I had in their tank and leaned against the glass it would slightly slide open. Lost my male stimson for about 2 1/2 weeks. Got drunk one night and found him in my bedside drawn when I was rumaging for my leatherman ( I was drunk and going to fix S*&^ as you do when you have had a bit to drink haha) then when i open my draw I saw his tail dissapear towards the back...BAM. That one travelled down the table, across the room, down the hall way, into our room, across the room to myside of the bed and into my bedside drawer 

All I can say is good luck to you. Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

Any luck buddy?


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jun 29, 2012)

hmm happens to every one at some stage i left an enclosuer door open a few days ago on the pythons enclosuer and my sisters boyfreind sead it was open this was sevral hours later i thought id be looking for pythons in the shead were thay are keepted what fun that would heve been but nope thay were still in there very lucky i gess .


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 30, 2012)

As JM1982 said, any luck mate?


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 30, 2012)

nope 
i have 2 find it soon though because i am moving house
hopefully i find it when i move all the stuff


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh, your moving :/
Well that makes things desperate for you :/
Good Luck, I really hope you find it


----------



## spinksnakes (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah  
thanks i really hope i do find it
im thinking that it could be in the walls


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you tried the baby powder/flour thing yet? id give it a whirl if your moving house could at least indicate if he's moving around , although being winter he may have just found a nice spot to curl up . Hopefully its in something that you have to move with you , otherwise the new tenants might get a little surprise come summer. If you don't find him maybe see if you can let the real estate know what happened , that way if the new tenants do find him you might get him back


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah hopefully he is in something that is moving with us
and thats a good idea letting the real estate know
thanks


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 3, 2012)

put flour or powder that wont harrm it on the floor of each doorway that will at leat give you an idea of where it is i found my dimond hatchling this way


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know how you feel mate. My girl MD got out last night. Thankfully she decided to curl up in my dirty clothes pile though... But I did look pretty much every where else as well.


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 5, 2012)

really
i hope i find her soon because im moving in 2 and a bit weeks
im gonna check in the roof this weekend


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 5, 2012)

you might have to get a few mates over to help mate.


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah i will 
im gonna get about 4-6 mates to help



i just hope that he isnt in the walls

or if the new owners c it and try to kill it
argg so much things are on my mind about the snake


----------



## wylie88 (Jul 9, 2012)

I lost my carpet once, she was missing for about a week and Id given up hope of finding her when one day my husband was pulling up in the driveway and saw her poking her head out of a vent in the wall. We got a rat and held it at the entrance to the vent, it took about 20 minutes but she struck the rat and we pulled her out. Good luck, I hope you find it.


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 11, 2012)

Did you find it?


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 12, 2012)

nope 
we are also moving next friday, not tommorrow but the next. so hopefully i find her when i move some stuff.
or hopefully at least move with us


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ohhh i couldnt imagine how awful that would be! I have had my snake for 2 weeks and have gotten so attached i would be devastated if i lost her!


----------



## marcnewport (Jul 13, 2012)

Ha!

The same happened to us. Lost one of our Stimmies for a couple of months........found her on X-mas Day! Gold prezzie. Ripped the house apart inside and out.
Try around the warm motor of the fridge. Another beaut is a hot water heater.


Found ours 30cm way from where i last saw it.........just sitting there in the sun behind its enclosure.

Dont look too far........weird hey

Marc


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 13, 2012)

haha really
that would of been the best Xmas present. the day we move i am going to be on the look out. i hope i will find her. she was a beautiful snake. 
ill post a pic of her when i did have her


----------



## PythonTricker (Jul 13, 2012)

use flower over the floor to see were it is


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 259061
View attachment 259061
View attachment 259062
this is her 
the second one is her on the table
so hopefully i can find her


----------



## moussaka (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm rooting for you! Every time I see a new post on this thread I hope it's that you've found her. Best of luck!!


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 14, 2012)

spinksnakes said:


> nope
> i have 2 find it soon though because i am moving house
> hopefully i find it when i move all the stuff



Have you started to pack yet?

If so, there's where it could be!
Hiding amongst your packed stuff. 

Don't throw any junk away yet, not until you find it anyway. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amature (Jul 14, 2012)

Thor out some food put it in a bottle make a hole in the lid big enough for ur snake to get it but not back out after eaten the food just lay it down in the kitchen or somthing. Also try late at night i found my boy at 2am with all lights out n a tourch and good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 14, 2012)

moussaka said:


> I'm rooting for you! Every time I see a new post on this thread I hope it's that you've found her. Best of luck!!


thanks 
keep in touch. if i do find her i will post some pics up of where i found her 
when i find her i think that she will be a bit angry haha. but i dont care if she is, i will still hold her and care for her


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 19, 2012)

Still no luck? My spotted got out at my mums when i was getting ready to bring her home! Flipped out thinking of your thread and was so worried about not finding her.. Cheeky little thing was behind the lounge.. How she got out of the box is beyond me though!


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 29, 2012)

no luck guys 
the house was empty and i didnt find it anywhere
i looked in everything, everything we chucked out and no luck 
i think it could be in the walls because it can get in there by going behind the dishwasher
so just keeping you guys up to date


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 29, 2012)

let the real estate know , so long as they knew you had it in the first place , they might be able to give the new tenants a heads up and let them know its in no way dangerous and if they do find it not to freak out and and maybe give them a phone number to reach you on if it does happen to show up, are you moving far away or is it close by , you may get him back still


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 29, 2012)

aw yeah thats a good idea
and im only like 20 mins away from my old house so thats good
and i also still own the house, the new tenants are only renting it. do u think that will help in any way??


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 29, 2012)

if you own the house that will definitely help , just tell the new tenants to call you if they ever see a snake not to try and get it for you as it could be anything but to call you and maybe keep an eye on it until you get there , theres still hope


----------



## dylanthomas (Jul 29, 2012)

He'll come back.

if not just get a new one!


----------



## moussaka (Jul 29, 2012)

spinksnakes said:


> aw yeah thats a good idea
> and im only like 20 mins away from my old house so thats good
> and i also still own the house, the new tenants are only renting it. do u think that will help in any way??



I reckon that'll help a lot - your tenants (hopefully!) won't want to get on their landlord's bad side! 

(Also, good luck, and really sorry it hasn't turned up (( )


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah hopefully the new tenants wont do anythong to it if they see it
and thanks


----------



## spinksnakes (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Guys, i didnt end up find him, he was a really good snake and i miss him heaps, hopefully is safe and maybe he has found a lady friend 
i have got a new spotted python (blonde mac) he is a wonderful snake, name is michael jackson (MJ) and he is bout 2 months old, good calm snake  i have made sure that there is no way that this one could get away
thanks everyone for all their support you guys have helped a lot
Snap will be missed


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 28, 2012)

Good for you! 

And the best of luck w/ your new addition. 


P.S. 
Funny cause my boy left the glass opened the other day and when I went back a couple of hours later our Woma was gone! 
Womas are wonderers and like to explore around - everywhere actualy, so I sort of knew he could not have been far. 

I panic and In the heat of the moment, I couldn't think straight and read this thread back to front to get ideas where to look (so I sure do understand your feelings then) 

I found it soon after, it was hiding behind a book case, some 1.5 meters away, all scared/frighten in an 'S' position, the poor thing. He was more than happy to be back in his hide. 

No need to mention I lock the glass doors ever since. Lesson learnt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Sooo sorry for your loss , if i lost my snakes and lizard i would cry for soo long, i love them soo much


----------



## sharky (Aug 28, 2012)

Mate, I cried reading this thread :'( I have a little spottie and I would die if I lost her. I lost one of my mates due to an unknown problem. I had him for 2 wks but he couldn't digest his food :'(. Vets don't know what happened, neither did the breeder. I really, really, really hope your tenants give you a call saying, "Hey! We have your python!"
Congrats on MJ (My brother tried to name my spottie that! He is a MJ FREAK!)
I still really want you to find your other little guy....best of luck  (And yes, there is always hope!)


----------



## spinksnakes (Aug 28, 2012)

haha good idea looking back on this thread and congrats on finding your snake


rvcasa said:


> Good for you!
> 
> And the best of luck w/ your new addition.
> 
> ...



haha good idea looking back on this thread and congrats on finding your snake


rvcasa said:


> Good for you!
> 
> And the best of luck w/ your new addition.
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

thanks, means a lot
thats really weird that you mates snake couldnt digest his food, and best of luck to your little bros snake.
and it would be amazing if i got a phone call from the new tenants
thanks again it really means a lot


sharkyy1o5 said:


> Mate, I cried reading this thread :'( I have a little spottie and I would die if I lost her. I lost one of my mates due to an unknown problem. I had him for 2 wks but he couldn't digest his food :'(. Vets don't know what happened, neither did the breeder. I really, really, really hope your tenants give you a call saying, "Hey! We have your python!"
> Congrats on MJ (My brother tried to name my spottie that! He is a MJ FREAK!)
> I still really want you to find your other little guy....best of luck  (And yes, there is always hope!)


----------



## spinksnakes (Sep 17, 2012)

Good News Guys  the snake has been spotted at my old house, the new tanants had seen the snake on top of there fridge they were scared tht it was poisonous so they told the news agents and they told us, unlucky thhat i could not get there in time as it went back up in the roof, but when they see it again they will give me a call and i will be heading down there straight away. it may not be the same snake as it was 5-6 months ago as he will be hungry and very angry. but ill be very happy when i get my snake back


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 17, 2012)

That's awesome news!!!!
It was only back in June wasn't it?

fingers crossed and you'll be reunited agin soon.
Good luck and keep us posted. 

P.S don't forget to take some photos where she's hiding


----------



## spinksnakes (Sep 17, 2012)

well i lost him in may but i posted this thread may, and yeah good idea on the photos, ill take it where the tenants saw him and where the hole was to go to the roof, i was really excited when i got the phone call, but unfortunately i hadnt got there quick enough. and yeah i will keep everyone up to date on what is happening. when i see him, he is going to be bigger


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow !!! Thats great news !! I bet you feel good knowing he is alive, i hope he comes down soon


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 18, 2012)

spinksnakes said:


> Good News Guys  the snake has been spotted at my old house, the new tanants had seen the snake on top of there fridge they were scared tht it was poisonous so they told the news agents and they told us, unlucky thhat i could not get there in time as it went back up in the roof, but when they see it again they will give me a call and i will be heading down there straight away. it may not be the same snake as it was 5-6 months ago as he will be hungry and very angry. but ill be very happy when i get my snake back



It probably won't be hungry because it's been out in the cold for months, and why would it be angry? Snakes don't have that kind of emotion, and it's probably quite happy to have escaped its enclosure for so long.

Jamie


----------



## Nellynake (Sep 18, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> It probably won't be hungry because it's been out in the cold for months, and why would it be angry? Snakes don't have that kind of emotion, and it's probably quite happy to have escaped its enclosure for so long.
> 
> Jamie


He means that she/he will be snappy. If my snake hasn't been out for a week or two she gets snappier. but they also come down fairly fast.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 18, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> He means that she/he will be snappy. If my snake hasn't been out for a week or two she gets snappier. but they also come down fairly fast.



Snappy means defensive, not angry. I remove quite a few wild pythons off the road during summer up here, and very few of them attempt to bite. They don't get handled, ever, unless they're being moved to safety in the bush.

Jamie


----------



## Nellynake (Sep 18, 2012)

I was speaking to a guy the other day about snakes and he said that the venomous snakes are easier to pick up, because they don't pull there head back like carpets. Do you pick up venomous ones?


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> I was speaking to a guy the other day about snakes and he said that the venomous snakes are easier to pick up, because they don't pull there head back like carpets. Do you pick up venomous ones?



To me that means they're just harder to read and you have more chance of being bitten. Not 'easier' at all if you ask me, and A LOT more dangerous.


----------



## spinksnakes (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah i meant that it will be snappy but it should calm down pretty quickly, ill post some pics up of where he was seen and found  i will also put up some pics of him and how much he has grown


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 18, 2012)

if you have one , get an electric blanket and put it on one of the low temps and just put the snakes hides on it aswell , check in "compacted areas " . My stimsons got out Friday night while i was away as my mum left the door open to his enclosure , i was home for five minutes on saturday and found him straight away in a shoe box (full of old shoes).


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 18, 2012)

If he escaped in June, he won't have fed on anything at this time of year, so growth will be minimal.

Jamie


----------



## Nellynake (Sep 18, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> To me that means they're just harder to read and you have more chance of being bitten. Not 'easier' at all if you ask me, and A LOT more dangerous.



yer, but once you have them with a firm grip around their neck they won't pull there head back. whereas carpets are used to pulling there head back faster. I do agree that they are more dangerous and not "easier" but once you have them around the neck you have less chance of been bitten. He has picked venomous and non-venomous up and say that venomous are "easier" so to say.

- - - Updated - - -

Have you had any luck yet. have they seen it yet. I myself got a stimmy yearling a couple of weeks ago and yes they do get around. she is roughly 30cm (she we're presuming by her temperament) we have also got a 2.7m Bredli she hasn't gotten out and we've had her for about 2yrs


----------



## spinksnakes (Sep 21, 2012)

there hasnt been any spottings yet guys but when there is i will keep you guys up to date


----------



## spinksnakes (Oct 27, 2012)

hey everyone, the snake hasnt been spotted yet and im getting worried that the tenants wont do the right thing when they see it again because when they saw it they rang the police:? but i cant blame them because they are spanish and they have heard a lot of stories about all the poisonous snakes in australia. when they saw it i dont think they knew who to ring haha. but i thought i would just keep you guys informed


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 27, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> if you own the house that will definitely help , just tell the new tenants to call you if they ever see a snake not to try and get it for you as it could be anything but to call you and maybe keep an eye on it until you get there , theres still hope



Before they go for the shovel.... 

- - - Updated - - -



spinksnakes said:


> Hi Guys, i didnt end up find him, he was a really good snake and i miss him heaps, hopefully is safe and maybe he has found a lady friend
> i have got a new spotted python (blonde mac) he is a wonderful snake, name is michael jackson (MJ) and he is bout 2 months old, good calm snake  i have made sure that there is no way that this one could get away
> thanks everyone for all their support you guys have helped a lot
> Snap will be missed



You called your snake Michael Jackson?? Why? is it made of plastic? :shock::lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 27, 2012)

Please do keep us updated. This has been a great thread to follow and when you find it you will have two snakes which is a bonus!

Good luck! Hope you find her soon!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 28, 2012)

spinksnakes said:


> Good News Guys  the snake has been spotted at my old house, the new tanants had seen the snake on top of there fridge they were scared tht it was poisonous so they told the news agents and they told us, unlucky thhat i could not get there in time as it went back up in the roof, but when they see it again they will give me a call and i will be heading down there straight away. it may not be the same snake as it was 5-6 months ago as he will be hungry and very angry. but ill be very happy when i get my snake back




Did the news agent ring the real estate to let you know?


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha yeah! what's a news agents gonna do?
Tenants: "hey we have spotted the snake!" 
Nes agents: "uhhh, ok... cool story, needs more dragons"


----------



## efi001 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lost my spotted earlier in the year and my wife found him about a week later in the dishwasher one morning. He was alive. I guess as I usually open the door after it's cycle he must have climbed in for the heat. Might be worth checking in and around yours if you have one. Good luck, it's always a stressful time but stay diligent they usually turn up eventually


----------



## Nellynake (Nov 13, 2012)

Update?


----------



## spinksnakes (May 9, 2013)

hey everybody 
sorry i havent been updating i havent had time :? anyways i havent heard about the snake in about 3 months now, but i am not giving up on it  but i have another spotted python introduced to the family, his name is michael jackson. my little sister named him that cause she use to love michael jackson haha. but yeah sorry again about not keeping you guys up to date


----------



## sharky (May 9, 2013)

spinksnakes said:


> hey everybody
> sorry i havent been updating i havent had time :? anyways i havent heard about the snake in about 3 months now, but i am not giving up on it  but i have another spotted python introduced to the family, his name is michael jackson. my little sister named him that cause she use to love michael jackson haha. but yeah sorry again about not keeping you guys up to date



My brother would worship your new spotted :shock: He loves MJ 

Hope your old spotted turns up mate! There is always hope, best of luck!


----------



## Starter (May 9, 2013)

Oh dear, I feel with you. Just got through a big drama myself. My whole neighbourhood was looking for my 9 foot long Bredli python and it was on the front page of our local newspaper. She disappeared 15 days ago. Managed to open her enclosure between midnight and 5:30 am, and the window next to the enclosure was open. The paper bin in front of the window was thrown over, so I was sure she got out, and I alarmed the whole town to search for her. (!) But - outside it was cold. She may have stuck her head out of window - and pulled back. Yesterday evening, her head slowly emerged from behind a wardrobe, less than 2 metres from her enclosure, less than 2 metres from my desk where I spend about 14 hours a day - and I didn't see or hear a thing of her for 14 days!!! I had looked inside, behind and on top of the wardrobe - but I didn't realise that there is a hollow space underneath, which is accessible only from the rear side of the wardrobe. That's where she was sleeping - for entire fourteen days!


----------



## spinksnakes (May 9, 2013)

thanks heaps sharkyy 


sharkyy1o5 said:


> My brother would worship your new spotted :shock: He loves MJ
> 
> Hope your old spotted turns up mate! There is always hope, best of luck!


----------



## spinksnakes (May 9, 2013)

what a heck of a story hahah, your are very lucky to find your bredli though  QUOTE=Starter;2354182]Oh dear, I feel with you. Just got through a big drama myself. My whole neighbourhood was looking for my 9 foot long Bredli python and it was on the front page of our local newspaper. She disappeared 15 days ago. Managed to open her enclosure between midnight and 5:30 am, and the window next to the enclosure was open. The paper bin in front of the window was thrown over, so I was sure she got out, and I alarmed the whole town to search for her. (!) But - outside it was cold. She may have stuck her head out of window - and pulled back. Yesterday evening, her head slowly emerged from behind a wardrobe, less than 2 metres from her enclosure, less than 2 metres from my desk where I spend about 14 hours a day - and I didn't see or hear a thing of her for 14 days!!! I had looked inside, behind and on top of the wardrobe - but I didn't realise that there is a hollow space underneath, which is accessible only from the rear side of the wardrobe. That's where she was sleeping - for entire fourteen days![/QUOTE]


----------

